# Can You Hurt Your Paint with the PC-7424? Let's Find Out!



## Junkman2008

*Can You Hurt Your Paint with the DAS-6 or the PC-7424? Let's Find Out!*

... well these two videos will answer that question in detail! I explain why you should or should not worry about doing so. :thumb:

One thing that I did in these videos was use a super abrasive polish by Meguiar's to do this demonstration (Meguiar's Diamond Cut). I did this because I wanted to use something extremely abrasive in this demo. When I made these, this was the strongest stuff they had. They have since released other, more abrasive compounds.

With that said, here are the videos!

*



*
*



*
I think this will cure anyone from being scared as to what damage they can do to their paint using this particular model of orbital polisher. This is NOT true for all orbital polishers as I have two that will wipe your paint down to the bare metal, or fiberglass as in my case. But the PC-7424 would require some stupidity on the scale of Chernobyl to damage your paint.

Here's mine, all paint corrected and polished using a PC-7424. Don't underestimate these effective machines.










This is paint, not glass. Look at the depth of that shine...



















The Junkman. :buffer:


----------



## -ROM-

Interesting video, but would it have not been better to use a scrap panel than take clear coat off your lovely car for the sake of it?


----------



## Modmedia

Great video's had me in fits of laughter!


----------



## Junkman2008

rmorgan84 said:


> Interesting video, but would it have not been better to use a scrap panel than take clear coat off your lovely car for the sake of it?


That's the whole point of the video!

If I am willing to use my beloved Corvette in this demonstration, then guys will feel safe using this machine on their pride and joy. I could have whipped around and did this on my 79' El Camino but that doesn't make anyone cringe.

You should see the looks on the faces when I do this to someone's ride at my detailing clinics. :doublesho



Modmedia said:


> Great video's had me in fits of laughter!


Thanks man! I seem to get that on all my videos. I'm just silly like that!


----------



## SteveOC

Interesting.

Those Adams pads look a lot like the 'new' Chemical Guys Hex Logic pads don't they?

Steve O.


----------



## spanishfly

That's a good video but why didn't you focus on the hot chick lol


----------



## Alex-Clio

Very informative video pal. Reassuring when I'm a newbie about to attack my car with a Kestral dual action polisher. Oh, you remind me of Will Smith as Fresh prince a bit!


----------



## Spoony

You sir are a legend, thats some great videos and good to watch. 

On top of that your car is absolutely awesome.


----------



## egon

Junkman, you've inspired me to have a go properly now. 
Like the vid, made me chuckle but made me realise i'm not gonna bugger it up too..


----------



## Cullers

Lol...and the prize for cool detailer of the year goes toooooo.... Junkman.
Brilliant. You're wasted man, you should be on TV rather than monitors!


----------



## diesel_dog

Fantastic video and that car is amazing!


----------



## CliveP

Thanks Junkman for that from the UK!

I've had a Kestrel DAS-6 DA for a few months and was pleased to see that this, like the one you recommend, does spin freely when off, and also 'bogs' down under pressure as you describe for your recommended machine.

PTG readings before and after your demo would have been interesting, you mentioned '5 hours' to go through the clearcoat, etc but would have been nice to see what your aggressive attempt actually removed.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Mike Hunt

Great video's and lovely Vette


----------



## charlie53

That's a brilliant video and an absolutely stunning car :thumb: I love the comment about the hot chick :lol:

What products did you use on your Vette to get it looking like that?


----------



## spursfan

Junkman, that was the best 20 minutes i have spent for ages, like your style and your car is jawdropping gorgeous.
having seen this and the post from CliveP, i will get christmas over with and order a DA6 which sounds a lot like the PC you were using. Given me confidence to buy one......

Cheers and keep posting on here with your very informative videos....Kev:thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008

charlie53 said:


> That's a brilliant video and an absolutely stunning car :thumb: I love the comment about the hot chick :lol:
> 
> What products did you use on your Vette to get it looking like that?


Sorry for the delay guys, I guess I wasn't subscribed to my own thread! What a goof I am! :lol:

I got my shine on using Adam's Polishes. I use them because they are simple to use and I don't need anything agreesive like M105 to keep my paint looking as you see. There are quite a few products on the market that will yield the same results and I have used some of them. The only difference that I have seen between them all is the way that they are applied and the time involved.


----------



## Dublin Detailer

:thumb:
Cheers for that vid Junkman! 
100% proof if anyone was in doubt!! 
Should make a comparison vid using the rotary on a scrap piece and show how quickly you can burn using the same pad / cutting compound combo!! Will show how fool proof the PC really is!!

+1 on the sweet ride & moving the camera next time you get distracted - we wont mind!!


----------



## K1CERB

I've been wondering for some time about a PC, have always been worried about the damage thou. Gonna spend my next lot of pocket money on 1 now. The only way is up! Thanks a bunch


----------



## davies20

Junkman that video was brilliant! I really really want to machine polish my motor but just dont dare!

This has made that first step so much easier, and if the Kestral polisher is the same i might have to make a purchase!

Thanks dude!


----------



## Cullers

AJ/Junkman is looking at doing some workshops over here in late May. We're starting up a list of people interested in attending so, if you like his video's come and get a piece of the real thing


----------



## Junkman2008

The PC has been re-badged under a couple of different names so the one that you all are mentioning in this thread is probably the same machine. Just check the specs. The PC-7424XP oscillates at a maximum of 6800 OPM's (the PC-7424 has a maximum of 6000 OPM's). Check the machine that you are thinking about using and see if it matches. 

Remember, an orbital polisher's spin is measured in OPM's, not RPM's like a rotary is. Those are two totally different types of machines.


----------



## Super G

awesome stuff reassured me that getting my DA for christmas was the right move. just need the weather to break to allow me some serious cleaning time


----------



## Greg_VXR

Thanks junkman what a great video! Very very informative and love your style

Got my das-6 (DA) over christmas so just waiting to break it out aswell


----------



## Junkman2008

Greg_VXR said:


> Thanks junkman what a great video! Very very informative and love your style
> 
> Got my das-6 (DA) over christmas so just waiting to break it out aswell


Let's break it out man! Do I have to come over there and poke you with a stick? :lol::lol:


----------



## XSOUL

great videos...

congratulations

PS: Sorry my english


----------



## Junkman2008

XSOUL said:


> great videos...
> 
> congratulations
> 
> PS: Sorry my english


Your English is fine. Feel free to post in your native language too. I can read multiple languages. :thumb:


----------



## peddy

Hi, where can I get one or something similar in the UK?


----------



## Cullers

You can find them around the uk just do a search for Porter Cable 7424 polisher. Sometimes they come up on ebay. You do need a big heavy transformer for them in the UK though as they work on 110volts so that is extra expense (about £70 new).


----------



## peddy

Cullers said:


> You can find them around the uk just do a search for Porter Cable 7424 polisher. Sometimes they come up on ebay. You do need a big heavy transformer for them in the UK though as they work on 110volts so that is extra expense (about £70 new).


How about the Kestrel Das-6. Is that the same thing? Is it just as safe as the PC?


----------



## Cullers

The Das-6 is an orbital or DA (Dual Action) polisher not a rotary like the PC. Its generally thought that the DA (like the Das) is safer for the beginner because it won't burn/damage the paintwork which a rotary can (hence AJ's video).

If you are starting out then the DA is probably the best way to go so you are looking at the DAS-6, Silverline or Meguiars G220. A PC is a pro style tool and might be overkill for occasional work.


----------



## Junkman2008

peddy said:


> How about the Kestrel Das-6. Is that the same thing? Is it just as safe as the PC?


Yes it is. It is basically an exact copy of the PC-7424XP, the only difference being that the XP is 6800 OPM's and the Das-6 is 6500 OPM. You wouldn't notice the difference if you were using them side by side.



Cullers said:


> The Das-6 is an orbital or DA (Dual Action) polisher not a rotary like the PC...


The PC is not a rotary, it is a orbital or dual-action just like the Das-6. :thumb:


----------



## Cullers

Oops my bad!


----------



## peddy

Cullers said:


> The Das-6 is an orbital or DA (Dual Action) polisher not a rotary like the PC. Its generally thought that the DA (like the Das) is safer for the beginner because it won't burn/damage the paintwork which a rotary can (hence AJ's video).
> 
> If you are starting out then the DA is probably the best way to go so you are looking at the DAS-6, Silverline or Meguiars G220. A PC is a pro style tool and might be overkill for occasional work.


Hmmm... a little confused now. The Video was about the PC and how safe it is, but from what your saying a DA like the Das is even safer??


----------



## ross-1888

surely that cant be serious? 

what if you pick up this polisher with m105 and tackle say.... subaru paint ( usually on the thin side) if you hit an area that has only a few microns of clear then you will strike through. 

? 

am i mistaken here.


----------



## Cullers

peddy said:


> Hmmm... a little confused now. The Video was about the PC and how safe it is, but from what your saying a DA like the Das is even safer??


Totally ignore my comments about the PC being a rotary, it is as AJ says an orbital/DA and not a rotary. I was just having a brain fart!


----------



## Cullers

As AJ says, the Kestral is almost identical but if you get a kestral it will be cheaper over here as you won't be buying a transformer.


----------



## ant_s

thats a really good video, had me in stitches lol hopefully it will show a few people not to be so scared of taking a Da to their car, definately given me more confidence using mine, but like said PTG readings before and after would of been good


----------



## Junkman2008

ross-1888 said:


> surely that cant be serious?
> 
> what if you pick up this polisher with m105 and tackle say.... subaru paint ( usually on the thin side) if you hit an area that has only a few microns of clear then you will strike through.
> 
> ?
> 
> am i mistaken here.


Every blue moon, I come across some folks who totally miss the meaning of the videos. If you pay attention to what I say when compared to what I do, you will understand that I am *not* telling you to go stand on the polisher like I did in the video. What I am showing is even if you accidentally apply too much pressure, you are not going to damage anything. Even if you're using M105 or something much more abrasive like 3M's Super Duty Rubbing Compound - Heavy Cut. I say this because no one in their right mind is going to stand on their polisher in one spot like I did unless they are purposely trying to destroy their paint.

Like any tool when used incorrectly, the consequences can be catastrophic. At the same time, a tool that is used as it was intended by someone with the proper amount of training is a instrument of art. It just so happens that the learning curve with the PC is not much of a curve at all and requires minimal instruction.

I've buffed on a ton of cars and I have yet to find any car with clear on it that could easily be removed by the PC. It is just that safe. So bring me your Subaru's (my neighbor has two), and your Jaguar's too (he has one of those also). The PC is the safest machine on the market that will effectively resolve most paint issues, bar none. :thumb:


----------



## ross-1888

Junkman2008 said:


> Every blue moon, I come across some folks who totally miss the meaning of the videos. If you pay attention to what I say when compared to what I do, you will understand that I am *not* telling you to go stand on the polisher like I did in the video. What I am showing is even if you accidentally apply too much pressure, you are not going to damage anything. Even if you're using M105 or something much more abrasive like 3M's Super Duty Rubbing Compound - Heavy Cut. I say this because no one in their right mind is going to stand on their polisher in one spot like I did unless they are purposely trying to destroy their paint.
> 
> Like any tool when used incorrectly, the consequences can be catastrophic. At the same time, a tool that is used as it was intended by someone with the proper amount of training is a instrument of art. It just so happens that the learning curve with the PC is not much of a curve at all and requires minimal instruction.
> 
> I've buffed on a ton of cars and I have yet to find any car with clear on it that could easily be removed by the PC. It is just that safe. So bring me your Subaru's (my neighbor has two), and your Jaguar's too (he has one of those also). The PC is the safest machine on the market that will effectively resolve most paint issues, bar none. :thumb:


look mate. i get what your sayin in your videos

BUT!!!!!

I find that being ignorant to paint readings on the panel can be very dangerous. to correct paint and remove swirles you have to remove some clear coat as we all know.

all im saying is that you can correct(remove clearcoat) with a dual action/rotary. if your correcting without a paint thickness guage like most of the hobbiest will doo then its not ok to just "assume" that it will be safe to grab megs 105 or fc+ or even menz ip and just start polishing away because you have a certain machine. if your car has a low thickness of clear coat then you could strike through.

i doo agree that its safer to use a dual action/random orbital machine as the panel temps are a lot lower and the rate of removal is lower too. But you can still strike through with a da.

for instance we have a bonnet thats been wet sanded, wool moped and had a few other bits and bobs done to it. there are strike through marks on it alreay. i could easily pic up a pc/kestral/flex and easily strike through as there aint much clear on it.

it is a safer machine but dont assume that your paint is going to allow you to polish away willy nilly.

:thumb: Ross :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008

ross-1888 said:


> look mate. i get what your sayin in your videos
> 
> BUT!!!!!
> 
> I find that being ignorant to paint readings on the panel can be very dangerous. to correct paint and remove swirles you have to remove some clear coat as we all know.
> 
> all im saying is that you can correct(remove clearcoat) with a dual action/rotary. if your correcting without a paint thickness guage like most of the hobbiest will doo then its not ok to just "assume" that it will be safe to grab megs 105 or fc+ or even menz ip and just start polishing away because you have a certain machine. if your car has a low thickness of clear coat then you could strike through.
> 
> i doo agree that its safer to use a dual action/random orbital machine as the panel temps are a lot lower and the rate of removal is lower too. But you can still strike through with a da.
> 
> for instance we have a bonnet thats been wet sanded, wool moped and had a few other bits and bobs done to it. there are strike through marks on it alreay. i could easily pic up a pc/kestral/flex and easily strike through as there aint much clear on it.
> 
> it is a safer machine but dont assume that your paint is going to allow you to polish away willy nilly.
> 
> :thumb: Ross :thumb:


Okay, we agree. So what is the problem? 

No one said it was impossible, just that it is hard to do and you have to be negligent in most cases (as I say in the videos). Also, I made these videos for guys using Adam's Swirl & Haze Remover (as I show in the video). It has the cutting ability of M#2. Again, it will take some work to wipe off the clear with that stuff.


----------



## ross-1888

Junkman2008 said:


> Okay, we agree. So what is the problem?
> 
> No one said it was impossible, just that it is hard to do and you have to be negligent in most cases (as I say in the videos). Also, I made these videos for guys using Adam's Swirl & Haze Remover (as I show in the video). It has the cutting ability of M#2. Again, it will take some work to wipe off the clear with that stuff.


yeah im just sayin that it on this thread so that people dont draw the conclusion that the porter cable machine wont damage paint. the machine is only one of the factors that is in consideration when polishing.


----------



## christian900se

ross-1888 said:


> yeah im just sayin that it on this thread so that people dont draw the conclusion that the porter cable machine wont damage paint. the machine is only one of the factors that is in consideration when polishing.


Exactly, I have personal experience with PCs burning paint unfortunately. You can't dumb polishing down too far because it is more technical than the video leads on about. You are still removing clearcoat/ss paint, and it therefore needs a fair amount of respect especially when you are 'assuming' you have plenty of paint to work with.


----------



## christian900se

Junkman2008 said:


> Okay, we agree. So what is the problem?
> 
> No one said it was impossible, just that it is hard to do and you have to be negligent in most cases (as I say in the videos). Also, I made these videos for guys using Adam's Swirl & Haze Remover (as I show in the video). It has the cutting ability of M#2. Again, it will take some work to wipe off the clear with that stuff.


You really don't take well to constructive criticism. There are some cars that you can burn the paint on edges using no pressure and a finishing polish with a PC so that is not an error proof train of thought. While the vast majority of cars will be perfectly fine, you cannot have a mentality that all cars will have paint to play with, and I think people have an issue with there being not enough emphasis on this matter in the videos.


----------



## Junkman2008

christian900se said:


> You really don't take well to constructive criticism. There are some cars that you can burn the paint on edges using no pressure and a finishing polish with a PC so that is not an error proof train of thought. While the vast majority of cars will be perfectly fine, you cannot have a mentality that all cars will have paint to play with, and I think people have an issue with there being not enough emphasis on this matter in the videos.


:thumb:


----------



## christian900se

Junkman2008 said:


> :thumb:


Hopefully that isn't sarcastic. Your videos are good in showing the average car owner who is too nervous or intimidated by using a buffer that it is really quite easy and safe for the most part. Ample caution should be stressed, however.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Dude that was fantastic! Great video's and your sense of humour (and the captions) made them very watchable.


----------



## Junkman2008

Mother-Goose said:


> Dude that was fantastic! Great video's and your sense of humour (and the captions) made them very watchable.


Thank you sir! I try to avoid all the technical mumble-jumble as it does nothing but put people to sleep. Even when people talk technical with me, I'd rather be talking about food!

My grill yesterday...








:argie:


----------



## phillyctr

nice grill whats the meat with the bacon wrapped round?


----------



## Junkman2008

Fillet Mignon.


----------



## -ROM-

Guys i agree that the videos may, if taken the wrong way/100% literally, give the impression that it is completely impossible to damage your paint and of course we all know this is not true. However as Junkman has pointed out on 99.999% of vehicles used with 0.00001% of common sense the DA is a VERY safe tool.

So let's not go OTT and flame Junkman for sharing some very informative videos that i'm sure a lot of people have found very useful.


----------



## uruk hai

rmorgan84 said:


> Guys i agree that the videos may, if taken the wrong way/100% literally, give the impression that it is completely impossible to damage your paint and of course we all know this is not true. However as Junkman has pointed out on 99.999% of vehicles used with 0.00001% of common sense the DA is a VERY safe tool.
> 
> So let's not go OTT and flame Junkman for sharing some very informative videos that i'm sure a lot of people have found very useful.


Completely agree, I'm grateful that the chap goes out of his way to make and post these videos and as someone who's hoping to get a DA I find them very interesting and informative. If anyone critical of the videos content thinks they can make a better and more factually correct contribution let's see it.


----------



## Cullers

christian900se said:


> You really don't take well to constructive criticism. There are some cars that you can burn the paint on edges using no pressure and a finishing polish with a PC so that is not an error proof train of thought. While the vast majority of cars will be perfectly fine, you cannot have a mentality that all cars will have paint to play with, and I think people have an issue with there being not enough emphasis on this matter in the videos.


Mate.... there is an old saying... before you criticise someone, walk a mile in their shoes! That way when you do criticise them you are a mile away and you have their shoes! That said, Junkman/AJ has spent considerable time putting together some very valuable learning materials which are albut always considered great quality and fun. The videos are donated free to all. I dare say he could make them totally politically correct and cover every possible flaw in operation but, come on, we've got a brain. Just because we polish cars doesn't mean we're brain dead. If I dropped a DA/PC on the car, it would damage it but its stating the bleeding obvious to tell everyone don't do it!

So before you have a poke at the Mother Theresa of detailing instructionals, show us what you have to offer, don't be shy.


----------



## ross-1888

i doo appreciate that the junk man dedicates time to making these videos. i just wanted to point the fact out that yes it is the safer of the tools but you paint could be borderline with thickness and be easy to strike through.


----------



## christian900se

Cullers said:


> Mate.... there is an old saying... before you criticise someone, walk a mile in their shoes! That way when you do criticise them you are a mile away and you have their shoes! That said, Junkman/AJ has spent considerable time putting together some very valuable learning materials which are albut always considered great quality and fun. The videos are donated free to all. I dare say he could make them totally politically correct and cover every possible flaw in operation but, come on, we've got a brain. Just because we polish cars doesn't mean we're brain dead. If I dropped a DA/PC on the car, it would damage it but its stating the bleeding obvious to tell everyone don't do it!
> 
> So before you have a poke at the Mother Theresa of detailing instructionals, show us what you have to offer, don't be shy.


There are threads about these videos on other detailing forums where certain posts transpired and go beyond what this thread contains which is where my "you don't take criticism well" comment came from. I realize the purpose and intent of these videos, as well as the hard work that was put in to make them and would never take that away because it is hurtful and certainly not considerate to berate him.

The reason why I decided to mention the fact that it is important to note that it is possible to damage paint with a DA is due to the fact that these videos are made/targeted towards a beginner/novice detailer with little experience using a buffer. If they are trained to have the notion that there is no chance in any situation of damaging paint, then that could be a fatal mistake since not one car is exactly the same. Junkman did not specifically say that it is impossible to damage paint but he also did not mention that small possibility. I guess I personally believe that it should be at least mentioned that it is not 100% fool proof and while the chance is small, you can damage paint if you are not careful in certain scenarios.


----------



## Cullers

christian900se said:


> There are threads about these videos on other detailing forums where certain posts transpired and go beyond what this thread contains which is where my "you don't take criticism well" comment came from.


I understand what you are saying but the above line has no place on this forum nor is it constructive. We all belong to different forums be it car or detailing forums or specialist ones for those of us who wear pvc Pizza Hut uniforms and enjoy being whipped with purple sponges! You mentioning it here is not constructive or friendly.

No offence meant mate, but that is uncalled for.


----------



## christian900se

Cullers said:


> I understand what you are saying but the above line has no place on this forum nor is it constructive. We all belong to different forums be it car or detailing forums or specialist ones for those of us who wear pvc Pizza Hut uniforms and enjoy being whipped with purple sponges! You mentioning it here is not constructive or friendly.
> 
> No offence meant mate, but that is uncalled for.


In retrospect, I should have refrained from posting that. At the end of the day, there is no point in getting worked up about a forum thread so my apologies on that front. I originally posted just because I thought that the simple mention of the fact that damage could happen although highly unlikely would be appropriate to avoid beginners misinterpreting the videos and thinking that inflicting damage with a DA is impossible.


----------



## smegal

Thanks for posting these videos they were really informative.


----------



## Junkman2008

smegal said:


> Thanks for posting these videos they were really informative.


You're welcome mate! Thanks for watching! :thumb:


----------



## Eddy

I guess this would explain why even after 20 hours polishing my TT (damn german paint!!) I only achived about 50% correction.

Ok so if you have enough experience with a DA, and want to move into the rotary world, scrap panels to start with obivously, but DON't want something that could strip a car in 4 seconds flat, what should one go for? I'm assuming there is an "entry level" rotary of some sort?


----------



## Jai

That is crazy! But makes me feel comfortable giving it a go myself! Think I'll go buy a polisher!


----------



## Junkman2008

Eddy said:


> I guess this would explain why even after 20 hours polishing my TT (damn german paint!!) I only achived about 50% correction.
> 
> Ok so if you have enough experience with a DA, and want to move into the rotary world, scrap panels to start with obivously, but DON't want something that could strip a car in 4 seconds flat, what should one go for? I'm assuming there is an "entry level" rotary of some sort?


Not an entry level rotary, but a forced rotation orbital like the Flex 3401VRG. I show and explain a little about that polisher in the first video of this series. There is also the Bosch 1250DEVS, which is like a PC-7424 with an switch that turns it into a Flex on steroids. I talk about it in a bit of detail in one of my video series here.

With those polishers, I would NOT do what you saw me do in this video series. They have the capability to burn paint! However, they are much more effective than the PC but with that effectiveness comes the danger. Like you said, master them on an old panel first BEFORE you hit your pride and joy with them. Also, be very careful around the edges with them. They can quickly remove paint from edges if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## Guest

Okay so in Video 1 at 3.18-3.21 the Junkman says regarding the PC that "You are not going to take paint off the car with this bad boy" 

Really? So what is happening exactly to remove the swirls/scratches?

I actually know the answer, this is a rhetorical question.

Junkman's video's are excellent, no one disputes that. However if someone is prepared to show their work and display it on the internet, they must be held accountable for what they say and do. Junkman has been on forums for sometime and he knows that others will pick up things he has missed and I'm sure he uses this to his advantage for his next videos; so don't be too ready to jump on other peoples backs for picking up his faults or things he may not have said correctly. :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008

DaKine said:


> Okay so in Video 1 at 3.18-3.21 the Junkman says regarding the PC that "You are not going to take paint off the car with this bad boy"
> 
> Really? So what is happening exactly to remove the swirls/scratches?
> 
> I actually know the answer, this is a rhetorical question.
> 
> Junkman's video's are excellent, no one disputes that. However if someone is prepared to show their work and display it on the internet, they must be held accountable for what they say and do. Junkman has been on forums for sometime and he knows that others will pick up things he has missed and I'm sure he uses this to his advantage for his next videos; so don't be too ready to jump on other peoples backs for picking up his faults or things he may not have said correctly. :thumb:


Hey, I've got a novel idea! Why don't you make a video where you use a paint thickness gauge to show how much paint AND clear coat is on a car. Then, using a PC-7424XP, do a REAL TIME (NO EDITS) video where you show that the PC CAN remove paint off the car when used correctly. *Yes, it can be done, but why don't you show folks what it takes!*

In the US, we call this 'playa hatin'". The only thing that I'm doing is trying to help those who are terrified of any polishers. I have yet to receive ONE email or post where someone said that they have removed paint from their car by using a PC correctly. That is after 1000's of views of these videos as they are posted on a bunch of forums. *Sure it is possible*, but does getting struck by lightening stop you from going out in the rain? I mean, you could get struck by lightening right? Not very probable, especially if you are not walking around with a lightening rod. Now that would increase your odds of being struck, just as using the PC incorrectly would increases your chance of removing paint from a car with it.

So, I am dying to see your production. When can we expect that?


----------



## Cullers

DaKine said:


> Okay so in Video 1 at 3.18-3.21 the Junkman says regarding the PC that "You are not going to take paint off the car with this bad boy"


Oh give it break mate pleeez!

The phrases used are about someone using a PC in a correct method/way. Jeeez, I could harm paintwork with wax if I threw the tin at it! But, surprisingly, thats not the way to use wax. We don't need warnings saying 'dont rub the tin on the paintwork or apply the wax with sandpaper' because we assume people know better. It just seems to me that a lot of the knockers just seem to want to 'prove' that Junkman 'ain't all that' and that maybe they know better! But here's an idea..... why don't you all do some videos yourself? We constantly get sick and tired of the HSE (Health & Safety Executive) telling us we can't do this or we can't do that and giving us inane and bleeding obvious instructions so why pick faults in something which really doesn't need it just for the sake of it? As I said before, he doesn't say "don't drop the pc on the car" but we know not to.

As for sticking up for AJ.... I'd stick up for anyone not getting a fair deal. He's big enough and ugly enough to be able to stand his own ground without my help but come on guys.....


----------



## -ROM-

Cullers said:


> Oh give it break mate pleeez!
> 
> The phrases used are about someone using a PC in a correct method/way. Jeeez, I could harm paintwork with wax if I threw the tin at it! But, surprisingly, thats not the way to use wax. *We don't need warnings saying 'dont rub the tin on the paintwork or apply the wax with sandpaper'* because we assume people know better. It just seems to me that a lot of the knockers just seem to want to 'prove' that Junkman 'ain't all that' and that maybe they know better! But here's an idea..... why don't you all do some videos yourself? We constantly get sick and tired of the HSE (Health & Safety Executive) telling us we can't do this or we can't do that and giving us inane and bleeding obvious instructions so why pick faults in something which really doesn't need it just for the sake of it? As I said before, he doesn't say "don't drop the pc on the car" but we know not to.
> 
> As for sticking up for AJ.... I'd stick up for anyone not getting a fair deal. He's big enough and ugly enough to be able to stand his own ground without my help but come on guys.....


Ah balls why didn't someone tell me sooner???? Next you'll be telling me i can't use my G220 to brush my teeth.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

But in all seriousness can we stop this now! This thread has made clear any _potential_ ambiguity with Junkman's video so unless anyone has anything new to contribute can we please leave this thread alone and stop going over and over the same ground.

After all, people moan about the perception of DW becoming less detailing based, then when someone contributes they get crap for it, if people keep giving the guy a hard time he will probably stop posting here and that would be a shame.


----------



## Prism Detailing

I would like to thank Junkman to even taking the time to make the video, as said in another video i find it very enthusiastic and excellent encouragement for those who are unsure, even tho watching the video, any video, people should use common sense !


----------



## Cullers

rmorgan84 said:


> Ah balls why didn't someone tell me sooner???? Next you'll be telling me i can't use my G220 to brush my teeth.


Course you can mate! Just remember not to swallow the polish!


----------



## Junkman2008

Cullers said:


> ... As for sticking up for AJ.... I'd stick up for anyone not getting a fair deal. He's big enough and ugly enough to be able to stand his own ground without my help but come on guys.....


I can definitely vouch for the ugly part... :lol:


----------



## Cullers

Oh God AJ!!! You didn't have stripes on your arms as well did you??


----------



## Junkman2008

Cullers said:


> Oh God AJ!!! You didn't have stripes on your arms as well did you??


Oh yes I did!


----------



## Cullers

Same to you too! :lol:


----------



## Eddy

Junkman2008 said:


> Not an entry level rotary, but a forced rotation orbital like the Flex 3401VRG. I show and explain a little about that polisher in the first video of this series. There is also the Bosch 1250DEVS, which is like a PC-7424 with an switch that turns it into a Flex on steroids. I talk about it in a bit of detail in one of my video series here.
> 
> With those polishers, I would NOT do what you saw me do in this video series. They have the capability to burn paint! However, they are much more effective than the PC but with that effectiveness comes the danger. Like you said, master them on an old panel first BEFORE you hit your pride and joy with them. Also, be very careful around the edges with them. They can quickly remove paint from edges if you don't know what you're doing.


Thanks man, and yes there is an awful lot of player hating going on in this thread, ignore it man, its pretty pathetic.

Keep making the great vids :thumb:


----------



## alexf

These are fantastic videos! So informative and entertaining at the same time. 

I just watched a couple on youtube about the universal padwasher and car washing technique, detailing just got a whole lot easier for me based on your brilliant advice.

Thanks :car:


----------



## Guest

.....


----------



## Guest

Junkman2008 said:


> Hey, I've got a novel idea! Why don't you make a video where you use a paint thickness gauge to show how much paint AND clear coat is on a car. Then, using a PC-7424XP, do a REAL TIME (NO EDITS) video where you show that the PC CAN remove paint off the car when used correctly. *Yes, it can be done, but why don't you show folks what it takes!*
> 
> In the US, we call this 'playa hatin'". The only thing that I'm doing is trying to help those who are terrified of any polishers. I have yet to receive ONE email or post where someone said that they have removed paint from their car by using a PC correctly. That is after 1000's of views of these videos as they are posted on a bunch of forums. *Sure it is possible*, but does getting struck by lightening stop you from going out in the rain? I mean, you could get struck by lightening right? Not very probable, especially if you are not walking around with a lightening rod. Now that would increase your odds of being struck, just as using the PC incorrectly would increases your chance of removing paint from a car with it.
> 
> So, I am dying to see your production. When can we expect that?


I am extremely surprised by your response to my post. 'Playa hatin', get real. You can look in my other threads to see that I have posted what a DA can do and in what time.

So what exactly is happening to paintwork when you are removing swirls/scratches from a car. Please explain this literally because again in this post above you say you are not removing paint with a PC? Because in England when I use a DA I am indeed removing paint (thus far it has been clearcoat paint) from my car when using the DAS6 ROP. When you use the PC in Amercia you're not removing any paint?

Yes the DA polishers are significantly safer than rotaries but it doesn't matter how well you use the machine if you are 1um away from color coat. Good luck with the rest of your videos.

PS. Possibly consider a more professional response to criticism in the future.


----------



## Junkman2008

DaKine said:


> I am extremely surprised by your response to my post. 'Playa hatin', get real. You can look in my other threads to see that I have posted what a DA can do and in what time.
> 
> So what exactly is happening to paintwork when you are removing swirls/scratches from a car. Please explain this literally because again in this post above you say you are not removing paint with a PC? Because in England when I use a DA I am indeed removing paint (thus far it has been clearcoat paint) from my car when using the DAS6 ROP. When you use the PC in Amercia you're not removing any paint?
> 
> Yes the DA polishers are significantly safer than rotaries but it doesn't matter how well you use the machine if you are 1um away from color coat. Good luck with the rest of your videos.
> 
> PS. Possibly consider a more professional response to criticism in the future.


:thumb:


----------



## getcha

It really gets tiring to see people who post up defensive responses, in an almost passive aggressive manner as a self professed "amateur" because they are unwilling to see the negative consequences of potentially harmful practice of these "tests". 

I was part of a thread on another forum that where I respectfully replied warning of the dangers of yes, the PC and the risks of burning or striking through the clearcoat. I remained respectful the whole time before another member fortunately chimed in that he had struck through the clearcoat of his truck this one time.

When asked if it was because he thought there was very little risk involved with the PC he replied yes.

Yet I despite trying to warn of the potential dangers, was greeted with a borderline childish response.

DaKine, :thumb: to you my friend. Sometimes certain individuals may never admit to neglecting something or making a mistake regardless of their initial intention.


----------



## Junkman2008

Eddy said:


> Thanks man, and yes there is an awful lot of player hating going on in this thread, ignore it man, its pretty pathetic.
> 
> Keep making the great vids :thumb:





alexf said:


> These are fantastic videos! So informative and entertaining at the same time.
> 
> I just watched a couple on youtube about the universal padwasher and car washing technique, detailing just got a whole lot easier for me based on your brilliant advice.
> 
> Thanks :car:


Thanks guys. I do have a few more series in the works. Two are done and need to be edited and uploaded. The other I still have to make. I'll definitely post them here when they are completed. :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008

getcha said:


> It really gets tiring to see people who post up defensive responses, in an almost passive aggressive manner as a self professed "amateur" because they are unwilling to see the negative consequences of potentially harmful practice of these "tests".
> 
> I was part of a thread on another forum that where I respectfully replied warning of the dangers of yes, the PC and the risks of burning or striking through the clearcoat. I remained respectful the whole time before another member fortunately chimed in that he had struck through the clearcoat of his truck this one time.
> 
> When asked if it was because he thought there was very little risk involved with the PC he replied yes.
> 
> Yet I despite trying to warn of the potential dangers, was greeted with a borderline childish response.
> 
> DaKine, :thumb: to you my friend. Sometimes certain individuals may never admit to neglecting something or making a mistake regardless of their initial intention.


:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Cullers said:


> Oh give it break mate pleeez!
> 
> The phrases used are about someone using a PC in a correct method/way. Jeeez, I could harm paintwork with wax if I threw the tin at it! But, surprisingly, thats not the way to use wax. We don't need warnings saying 'dont rub the tin on the paintwork or apply the wax with sandpaper' because we assume people know better. It just seems to me that a lot of the knockers just seem to want to 'prove' that Junkman 'ain't all that' and that maybe they know better! But here's an idea..... why don't you all do some videos yourself? We constantly get sick and tired of the HSE (Health & Safety Executive) telling us we can't do this or we can't do that and giving us inane and bleeding obvious instructions so why pick faults in something which really doesn't need it just for the sake of it? As I said before, he doesn't say "don't drop the pc on the car" but we know not to.
> 
> As for sticking up for AJ.... I'd stick up for anyone not getting a fair deal. He's big enough and ugly enough to be able to stand his own ground without my help but come on guys.....


So you're not going to take paint off the car when using the PC in the correct way? Give me break, and others, for simply pointing things out that may be meaningful to others. This is a forum that people of all skills and knowledge use. Both you and RMorgan really need to stop jumping on peoples backs, as often as you do, when people are offering constructive criticism. So what if you know everything there is to know about DA's, common sense to you might not be common sense to someone else.


----------



## christian900se

DaKine said:


> So you're not going to take paint off the car when using the PC in the correct way? Give me break, and others, for simply pointing things out that may be meaningful to others. This is a forum that people of all skills and knowledge use. Both you and RMorgan really need to stop jumping on peoples backs, as often as you do, when people are offering constructive criticism. So what if you know everything there is to know about DA's, common sense to you might not be common sense to someone else.


If it isn't obvious at this point, Junkman has no intentions of seriously addressing these issues unfortunate as it may be. Don't question the gopsel.


----------



## Junkman2008

christian900se said:


> If it isn't obvious at this point, Junkman has no intentions of seriously addressing these issues unfortunate as it may be. Don't question the gopsel.


:thumb:


----------



## christian900se

Junkman2008 said:


> :thumb:


I know the videos are made with good intentions, but I think that some people would appreciate a literate response to questions and comments that have arose in response to the videos. Maybe if they had recieved a response that went past a sarcastic :thumb: , people wouldn't have an issue.


----------



## Junkman2008

christian900se said:


> I know the videos are made with good intentions, but I think that some people would appreciate a literate response to questions and comments that have arose in response to the videos. Maybe if they had recieved a response that went past a sarcastic :thumb: , people wouldn't have an issue.


I have already discussed and addressed your questions and concerns, only to have you twist my words and create false truths that are contrary to what I have posted or said in my videos (obviously, all of which you have not seen). At this point, the only thing that you are doing is jacking my thread. If you want to create a rebuttal video, setup your own You Tube channel and dispute anything I have to say, that is your God given right. I know longer care to discuss this with you as it is not benefiting those who are seeking information here and is counter-productive to the thread. Please refrain from clogging up my thread with these immature acts of disdain. The only response you will get from this point on is...

:thumb:


----------



## christian900se

Junkman2008 said:


> I have already discussed and addressed your questions and concerns, only to have you twist my words and create false truths that are contrary to what I have posted or said in my videos (obviously, all of which you have not seen). At this point, the only thing that you are doing is jacking my thread. If you want to create a rebuttal video, setup your own You Tube channel and dispute anything I have to say, that is your God given right. I know longer care to discuss this with you as it is not benefiting those who are seeking information here and is counter-productive to the thread. Please refrain from clogging up my thread with these immature acts of disdain. The only response you will get from this point on is...
> 
> :thumb:


PM'ed.


----------



## Deano

we all know its possible to strike through with a DA. its also possible for bolton to win the league but the chances are slim. care should be taken with any machine polisher, especially if no PTG is available. 

Junkman well done for not biting and getting mad at the naysayers. The vids certainly will dispell some myths for those new to machine polishing who are a bit aprehensive when it comes to placing a spinning pad on their cars paint.

I for one believe these vids are a great help, and can only get people to pick up a DA without being frightened to use it.


----------



## Junkman2008

christian900se said:


> PM'ed.


Returned. 



Deano said:


> we all know its possible to strike through with a DA. its also possible for bolton to win the league but the chances are slim. care should be taken with any machine polisher, especially if no PTG is available.
> 
> Junkman well done for not biting and getting mad. The vids cerainly will dispell some myths for those new to machine polishing who are a bit aprehensive when it comes to placing a spinning pad on their cars paint.


Thank you sir! This is the entire point of these videos. There are a lot of folks out there who are spending good money to have their paint fixed and are totally unsatisfied with the results. At one time in my life, I was that guy. This is why I want to empower as many folks as possible to take matters into thei own hands so that they can achieve a level of satisfaction that they can be proud of. The PC is the first step, and there are a multitude of polishes out there to choose from that will get you that success. :thumb:

So, is Bolton really that bad? They must be equivalent to our Detroit Lions football team! :lol:


----------



## Deano

yeah mate. bolton are bad. i should know, i watch them every saturday.


----------



## Junkman2008

Deano said:


> yeah mate. bolton are bad. i should know, i watch them every saturday.


I know your pain! :lol:


----------



## Cullers

DaKine said:


> So you're not going to take paint off the car when using the PC in the correct way? Give me break, and others, for simply pointing things out that may be meaningful to others. This is a forum that people of all skills and knowledge use. Both you and RMorgan really need to stop jumping on peoples backs, as often as you do, when people are offering constructive criticism. So what if you know everything there is to know about DA's, common sense to you might not be common sense to someone else.





> Sounds like you and RMorgan are the ones that need to get real!!


Constructive is fine... destructive and negative is not. If you don't understand what the aim and theory of paint correction is then you shouldn't be doing it. Obviously when correction is taking place its largely reductive (i.e. removing surface material) but sometimes that isn't 'paint' it can be clear coat. If someone is plain stupid enough to watch a single video and then go out armed with a DA or rotary and think they can't do any damage then they deserve the damage they will undoubtedly create.

The beauty of this forum is the friendliness which is inherent and which is easily achieved however when someone becomes negative then why shouldn't we jump in? When someone takes the time to share knowledge with members and then criticises his responses or how he is on other forums, why shouldn't we support him?? Earlier responses on this thread weren't constructive nor friendly. And why, prey tell,


> Both you and RMorgan really need to stop jumping on peoples backs, as often as you do


??

AJ has been patient with this negativity but had I been in his position, I would certainly have reconsidered whether to bother posting more videos let alone answering questions.


----------



## aqueoushumour01

thanks for the videos junkman - i want to start machine polishing and your videos have encouraged me.


----------



## Junkman2008

Feel free to hit me up with any question you may have about my process. I'll be more than glad to assist where I can.


----------



## Junkman2008

Bumpity for the summer. :buffer:


----------

